
Today is the 40th birthday of 8086; happy birthday pal - MichaelMoser123
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/40-Jahre-8086-der-Prozessor-der-die-PC-Welt-veraenderte-4074260.html
======
leoc
The history's even longer and more tangled than you may know:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datapoint_2200#The_seed_of_the...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datapoint_2200#The_seed_of_the_x86_architecture)

------
Retric
There are giving away 8086 different i7-8086 processors, so that's what
8086^2.

[https://game.intel.com/8086sweepstakes/](https://game.intel.com/8086sweepstakes/)

PS: I did not check if there are any nasty terms and conditions around this
one.

~~~
Fnoord
"This sweepstakes is only available for residents of USA, Canada (excluding
Quebec), UK, France, Germany, South Korea, Japan, Mainland China and Taiwan."

------
mamon
Now I know why Intel has named its latest mainstream processor i7-8086 :)

------
zwieback
Can I still complain that the 68000 should have won?

------
master_yoda_1
I spent couple of months programming with 8086 in my undergrads. Those were
the day :)

------
krylon
Happy Birthday!

